# Opinions/reviews on Salt Marsh 1444 and Ankona Native SUV 14



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Both skiffs are very similar in size. However, you will find that the SUV 14 will be a wider skiff at 68" vs. 58" on the deck. The SUV also has a very sharp entry nose that will take a chop a little better than the 1444. With the rear storage compartment which encompasses the whole back deck, the SUV would get the edge in storage as well. The key with both skiffs is to keep them within themselves. Meaning, don't try to turn it into a flats boat with all sorts or extra stuff. Remember that it is a 14' skinny water poling skiff. Either way, both skiffs will do well for you and I think you'll be very happy.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Own a SM 14. Great all around boat with a lot of positives including stability, light, easy to run/pole/maintain, minimal draft, and very inexpensive. The one negative I give it is hull slap. Of course it depends on the conditions, and there are some things you can do to help minimize it, but the Native is going to be more of a true poling skiff. With that said, I pole my SM 6-10 hours every time I fish.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> Both skiffs are very similar in size. However, you will find that the SUV 14 will be a wider skiff at 68" vs. 58" on the deck. The SUV also has a very sharp entry nose that will take a chop a little better than the 1444. With the rear storage compartment which encompasses the whole back deck, the SUV would get the edge in storage as well. The key with both skiffs is to keep them within themselves. Meaning, don't try to turn it into a flats boat with all sorts or extra stuff. Remember that it is a 14' skinny water poling skiff. Either way, both skiffs will do well for you and I think you'll be very happy.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

EasternGlow said:


> Own a SM 14. Great all around boat with a lot of positives including stability, light, easy to run/pole/maintain, minimal draft, and very inexpensive. The one negative I give it is hull slap. Of course it depends on the conditions, and there are some things you can do to help minimize it, but the Native is going to be more of a true poling skiff. With that said, I pole my SM 6-10 hours every time I fish.


Thanks! Is yours set up as a tiller? I'm 90% sure I would go this route.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes. Definitely go tiller for this boat.


----------



## Plumb Crazy (Mar 10, 2018)

Great question....hopefully there will be some more pearls of wisdom from owners of these two skiffs...come on Gents..inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I own a SM14 and love it. I can't speak much about the SUV14, but I can tell you the SM14 is a great little skiff. I haven't had any issues with any hull slap; it's been very minimal and a deadened sound; its like a small thud, it doesn't resonate through the hull. Up until my Louisiana trip a couple months ago, my largest redfish was caught out of a SM14 in the wind. 

I'll probably be bringing up my SM14 with me up to South Carolina this summer to do some flood tide fishing. Also, my buddy Jameson lives up in Ronda NC, he's getting a SM14 in July.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

own a 2015 Native, LOVE it. Tiller setup and as mentioned above, will eat chop like I eat steak! Suz 20hp, finally dialed in the performance, solo @ 23mhp @ WOT. All day long on a 3gal tank of gas. I do have some extra weight added with a Minnkota Ipilot, 2 batteries in the front....


----------



## pbattleiv (Nov 16, 2014)

SUV 14 owner here. Tiller with 2 stroke 25 yamaha. I love it; poles well with no hull slap. Runs 28 solo, 25 loaded with 45 qt yeti, fly gear and a passenger. I think it would be a bit crowded with a console. I have a pretty simple setup- tiller with grab bar-no tabs, tilt, trolling motor etc. definitely think this is a hull to keep light. If you want helm, tm, power pole, etc, or plan on fishing with more than two people, you probably need to look for a bigger boat.

It handles chop really well for a 14’ boat. I regularly fish with a friend who runs a shadowcast 16, and the suv is a much drier ride.

For the money, it’s been a great boat for me. I use it for freshwater most of the year, with 3 or 4 trips to the LA/MS marsh in the fall and winter.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

paint it black said:


> I own a SM14 and love it. I can't speak much about the SUV14, but I can tell you the SM14 is a great little skiff. I haven't had any issues with any hull slap; it's been very minimal and a deadened sound; its like a small thud, it doesn't resonate through the hull. Up until my Louisiana trip a couple months ago, my largest redfish was caught out of a SM14 in the wind.
> 
> I'll probably be bringing up my SM14 with me up to South Carolina this summer to do some flood tide fishing. Also, my buddy Jameson lives up in Ronda NC, he's getting a SM14 in July.


Thanks for the input!


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

NativeBone said:


> own a 2015 Native, LOVE it. Tiller setup and as mentioned above, will eat chop like I eat steak! Suz 20hp, finally dialed in the performance, solo @ 23mhp @ WOT. All day long on a 3gal tank of gas. I do have some extra weight added with a Minnkota Ipilot, 2 batteries in the front....


Good info, one of the factors drawing me to the boats is the efficiency/cost to operate.


----------



## michael d (Feb 22, 2018)

I have a1444 and love the boat,but is a bit tippy for me. Can say it poles great and go's really shallow,can pull and push it in 2 in. Of water. I really like my Mico console, but tiller steering is just fine on this small boat. Surprising abilityin rough water.largest fish so far 130lb tarpon,do not try to boat. If you're in FLA give me a call.


----------



## RatherBeOnTheWater (Feb 5, 2018)

I have a 1444 and for what I do it’s perfect. I’m a relatively large person (6’5 220 lbs) and I find it to be a very stable platform for its size, then again I’m athletic and pretty nimble for my size so it’s all relative. I have a tiller console and overall the boat has plenty of storage in my opinion. I think it poles pretty well, a little slap going into the wind but that’s pretty hard to avoid. As far as running in a chop, it doesn’t perform too badly for being such a small skiff. I definitely wouldn’t be trying to constantly cross choppy stuff in it, just pick your days and be smart. I’ve been through some decent chop and it hasn’t worried me so far. 
I’d have to say my favorite thing about the 1444 is that it floats in like no water and I can pick it up and pull it over a sand bar if I needed to (which I have).


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

pbattleiv said:


> SUV 14 owner here. Tiller with 2 stroke 25 yamaha. I love it; poles well with no hull slap. Runs 28 solo, 25 loaded with 45 qt yeti, fly gear and a passenger. I think it would be a bit crowded with a console. I have a pretty simple setup- tiller with grab bar-no tabs, tilt, trolling motor etc. definitely think this is a hull to keep light. If you want helm, tm, power pole, etc, or plan on fishing with more than two people, you probably need to look for a bigger boat.
> 
> It handles chop really well for a 14’ boat. I regularly fish with a friend who runs a shadowcast 16, and the suv is a much drier ride.
> 
> For the money, it’s been a great boat for me. I use it for freshwater most of the year, with 3 or 4 trips to the LA/MS marsh in the fall and winter.


Thanks for the info! What is your opinion/experience with the "bow" steer that I've seen other people comment about with this hull design?


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

michael d said:


> I have a1444 and love the boat,but is a bit tippy for me. Can say it poles great and go's really shallow,can pull and push it in 2 in. Of water. I really like my Mico console, but tiller steering is just fine on this small boat. Surprising abilityin rough water.largest fish so far 130lb tarpon,do not try to boat. If you're in FLA give me a call.


Haha a fish that size is almost half the weight of the hull, bet that was fun. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

RatherBeOnTheWater said:


> I have a 1444 and for what I do it’s perfect. I’m a relatively large person (6’5 220 lbs) and I find it to be a very stable platform for its size, then again I’m athletic and pretty nimble for my size so it’s all relative. I have a tiller console and overall the boat has plenty of storage in my opinion. I think it poles pretty well, a little slap going into the wind but that’s pretty hard to avoid. As far as running in a chop, it doesn’t perform too badly for being such a small skiff. I definitely wouldn’t be trying to constantly cross choppy stuff in it, just pick your days and be smart. I’ve been through some decent chop and it hasn’t worried me so far.
> I’d have to say my favorite thing about the 1444 is that it floats in like no water and I can pick it up and pull it over a sand bar if I needed to (which I have).


Sounds like nothing but good things! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

I own a 17ft Native SUV with 40hp tiller 2-stroke. was doing 30mph fully loaded with 3 days of camping gear the other day running around the glades. Has trim tabs and can't imagine running without them, especially when you want to lower the bow into the chop (which yes it does it chop like dude eats steak)! My bro had a SM 1444 and its perfect for skinny water fishing. The Native feels like a bigger boat and can handle bigger water but still poles in 5 inches for me. I never intended to be outside the marsh but now when I do Im happy to have a skiff that can handle it.


----------



## pbattleiv (Nov 16, 2014)

Definitely has a tendency to bow steer. It’s not something that you are constantly fighting-you just have to be aware of it, and know when to expect it. Really, the only time I’ve experienced it is crossing large boat wakes- just have to feather the throttle and steer into it a bit. 

Otherwise, it handles chop like a bigger boat. I’ve been impressed with it crossing large lakes in coastal LA. 



tcov said:


> Thanks for the info! What is your opinion/experience with the "bow" steer that I've seen other people comment about with this hull design?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

pbattleiv said:


> Definitely has a tendency to bow steer. It’s not something that you are constantly fighting-you just have to be aware of it, and know when to expect it. Really, the only time I’ve experienced it is crossing large boat wakes- just have to feather the throttle and steer into it a bit.
> 
> Otherwise, it handles chop like a bigger boat. I’ve been impressed with it crossing large lakes in coastal LA.


Finally!! Someone gets it! I get asked about bow steer all the time. It occurs when your crossing the wind at a higher speed. Just slow down. When I had my Native and did demo rides, I would make the bow steer thing happen on command and then show the customer how not to make it happen.


----------

